# Does anyone make a helmet like the old Giro Switchblade?



## MBN (Feb 1, 2006)

I am looking for a full face helmet that is breathable. I know they dont make the Switchblade anymore, but does anyone know of something similar? I did not know which forum to post in, but I figured someone in here probably knows.
Thanks all.


----------



## airwreck (Dec 31, 2003)

TNC and FM have helmets that are light full face but I can't recall the name of them, I'll dig deeper....

okay, try this thread
http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=186293&highlight=helmet

I think those guys are using the MET Parachute.


----------



## tscheezy (Dec 19, 2003)

The parachute is not sold in the US, but you can order them through places in the UK like ChainreactionCycles.com


----------



## MBN (Feb 1, 2006)

Any idea why its not sold in the USA? Does it meet the standards? Is there a cause for concern, or is it the avoidance of the good ole American lawsuits?


----------



## tscheezy (Dec 19, 2003)

I believe it is the latter.


----------



## ronny (Apr 2, 2004)

Apparently the parachute did not meet full face helmet requirements for the States, or something of that nature. I think the parachute looks really nice and I would order one if I didn't already have a Switch blade. These helmets are not freeride specific, but are great for tight over grown trails where the chin guard keeps branches and foliage from smacking you in the face. Not to mention, the parachute will save the chiclets if you fall.


----------



## deoreo (Aug 26, 2005)

Mets valid reason for not selling in the USA:

http://www.met-helmets.com/rivenditori/Distributori.jsp?zona=8&idana=1087

P.S. - I like Met helmets, I have a stradivarius for my roadie bike, and it fits my melon better than Gyro.


----------



## Roy (Dec 31, 2003)

Most likely the same reason Giro isn't making the Switchblade anymore.


----------



## kidwoo (Aug 11, 2004)

Those helmets were pieces of crap.

If you need a full face, you most likely need a helmet that doesn't disintegrate after one crash.


----------



## PSI (Mar 9, 2005)

deoreo said:


> Mets valid reason for not selling in the USA:
> 
> http://www.met-helmets.com/rivenditori/Distributori.jsp?zona=8&idana=1087
> 
> P.S. - I like Met helmets, I have a stradivarius for my roadie bike, and it fits my melon better than Gyro.


its really a pitty that the lawsuit culture in the US prevents use of good products like the met parachute. i use one for all of my trail riding. obviously its not a full face helmet and is not intended for dh/fr speeds and impacts. but it does offer a significant added measure of safety over a standard xc helmet and, unlike a real full face, its light enough and cool enough to actually pedal around in.


----------



## CrashTheDOG (Jan 4, 2004)

If you're patient you can typically find Switchblades N.I.B. on eBay, but I'm sure the supply is drying up quickly. If you end up going the full face route check out the Specialized Deviant. I tried one on in my LBS the other day and it fit well, was fairly light for a FF, and had a ton of vents.


----------



## theTnT (Oct 4, 2004)

Don't get a switchblade. Apart from being a lousy product with pads and straps comming loose all the time, it is now to old to be a safe helmet. Helmets age even on a shelf in a dry cool place.

The MET Parachute is one option, another is the Casco Viper:

Probably the ugliest helmet ever









But not that bad in black actually

















I will replace my Switchblade for a Viper if nothing else comes out on the market before then. I have a real fullface from Bell for FR/DH but the helmets with removable chinguard is perfect for slow rocky and technical XC/AM where a fall will smack your teeth.

Edit: When ever I feel I want/need my kneepads for an XC-ride I also mount the chinguard to my XC-helmet.


----------



## MBN (Feb 1, 2006)

Thanks for all the input guys.

TNT that is exactly what I ride. Fairly slow, but very tecnical freeride stuff. I have a DH, but its painfull in the hot weather. I like your suggestion. Do you have any idea if they fit more like a Bell, or more like a Giro? Do they run pretty true to size? I recall trying on several Switchblades a few years back and thinking that the fit was bad no matter what size I tried. Sorry for all the Q's, and thanks for any thoughts.
Best,
M


----------



## theTnT (Oct 4, 2004)

MBN said:


> Do you have any idea if they fit more like a Bell, or more like a Giro? Do they run pretty true to size? I recall trying on several Switchblades a few years back and thinking that the fit was bad no matter what size I tried.


Sorry, I have never tried on a Casco. I took the photos of the bloke running the switchback so I have seen it in the flesh but never tried it on. This kind of helmets are rare in shops where I live (most stores seem to have more options in heart rate monitors then body armor).

And yes, the Switchblade fits pretty bad. Having a Buff under helps some.


----------



## cactuscorn (Feb 5, 2004)

theTnT said:



> Don't get a switchblade. it is now to old to be a safe helmet. Helmets age even on a shelf in a dry cool place.
> 
> the Casco Viper: Probably the ugliest helmet ever.


so true and so ignored. 3 years is about the max even if its never used or crashed.

i like the blue! is it made in xs for child sized heads like mine? i hope i can get one here in the states so i can sue someone for my inability to stay upright. if i get it soon enough, crash soon enough and hurt myself soon enough, maybe i wont have to go through the hassle of lookin for a new job. are ipods allowed in icu? im up to 1500 + songs now.


----------



## FM (Apr 30, 2003)

airwreck said:


> TNC and FM have helmets that are light full face but I can't recall the name of them, I'll dig deeper...
> I think those guys are using the MET Parachute.


yeah so I have a MET parachute, as does turner homer roy.... quick review:

I'm quite happy with it! I've fallen out of the habbit of using the face guard, but it sure is nice to have the option- I tumbled out of a gap jump this winter and was very happy to have the chin guard installed. I certainly prefer my 661 full-face for anything truly FR, but the MET is perfect for XC rides that feature 1-2 stunts. The main thing is, this helmet is the most comfortable I have owned, far moreso than the bells or Giros- mainly since the pads mount to a plastic band that floats around the interior of the helmet, kind of like a hard-hat, basically this tailors teh fit to your head shape. very nice. I got mine from "flex_abc" on eBay.


----------



## theTnT (Oct 4, 2004)

*Cactuscorn:* Afraid it only comes in M (52-57cm) and L (58-62cm) according to the site, which refuses to let me direct-link to the right page but go from here and click on "Viper MX": https://www.casco-helme.de/en/default01.htm

It seems they have some new hideos colors now to. 

Edit: This one was pretty nice:










And mtbr.com's Quote-button is not working and I am to lazy to do it manually.


----------



## cactuscorn (Feb 5, 2004)

thanx tnt. im not quite serious about a new hat at this time but its always cool to have options. again my teeny tiny head rules out another good choice. 

seems this mornins update didnt do mtbr any favors. i cant even get a entire thread to load and have to select individual posts in most cases. im sure the IT gurus are busy workin on it now.


----------



## CDtofer (Nov 4, 2004)

cactuscorn said:


> seems this mornins update didnt do mtbr any favors. i cant even get a entire thread to load and have to select individual posts in most cases. im sure the IT gurus are busy workin on it now.


Cactus,
You are not the only one, I couldnt get to the Turner thread until late in the day. I had to click on Jerk Chicken's name and go through his old posts to get down here. What kind of 'upgrade' was this? Im glad I am not the only one havin issues.

I wanna buy one of those Viper helmets for the cool name and the fact that they are so damn 
ugly...


----------



## MBN (Feb 1, 2006)

Just placed an order for the Pryme AL helmet. 75 bucks inc shipping. Im gonna do the mods, and see how that works out. Its 60 bucks less than the Deviant. I will give it a shot.
M


----------

